# Open House at Bruchhausen-Vilsen (Germany)



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Every yeat at the first weekend in August the DEV Museums line hosts an open day on their metre gauge line.

Pictures: http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/vi...814#270814

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/vi...mp;start=0



Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Fritz,

Thanks for the links. I enjoyed trying to puzzle out some of the German text but failed badly, according to Google Translator.









Liked the pixes, too. 

Les


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for the photos. Much of the DEV was copied by LGB back in the good days. Always hoped we would see Hoya in 1:22,5. My other favorite of from them is the FkB Vlucan "Fanzburg", which LGB almost gave us....I was really hoping for that one.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

The most popular of those LGB Museums loco interpretations was the SPREEWALD. One of the few LGB products which actually were in 
1 : 22,5 scale. Unfortunately they messed it up with overseized golden lamp rings and chrome plated wheels. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the "Spreewald/Pillkaller Kleinbahn" locomotive is a nice model. One of my favorites, I bought a new one last year. The LGB model has the DR "reko" cab roof however? 

The standard Spreewald Hohenzollern built 0-6-0s would also have been a nice model. 

Example here: 

http://www.drehscheibe-foren.de/for...sg-1274927 

LGB did give us the snowplough also.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like ,HEINTJE, before he got thick eyebrows !! 
Thanks spule (Neustadt in Bayern?) 

Manfred Diel


----------

